# breeding different species



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

can a caribe and a rbp breed?.. piraya and caribe? piraya and rbp? etc..


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)




----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

nope, interracial aint their style.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Nope but some hybred piranhas would be awesome


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Hybrids........whoa picture a pirbelly red belly size with nice piraya flames i am drooling already!! lol


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

maybe if it was geinetically altered in a lab or somthin.
i dont think they would breed.


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

imagine a rhom/caribe mix......by using scienctific engineering









i want one


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

how about a piraya and elong mix imagien a 2 foot elong with flames!!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Piranha Breeding_*


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Good grief.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Good grief.


 Sorry 'bout that. Mike closed the Thrash Can forum...


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

X-D-X said:


> how about a piraya and elong mix imagien a 2 foot elong with flames!!


 that would be great


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Fact is, you will atypical pirana breeding "dances" between the different species and with each other. Fairly common. Will it cause one to breed with the other? Not likely, but shouldn't be dismissed as impossible. With nature anything might happen, though as I said improbable.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

possibe but not likely to happen


----------



## weezplz (Oct 18, 2004)

thatd be sick if someone did it though


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

Cross breeding goes on with cichlids (to produce highgrade flowerhorns), how different are the mating species' ritual?

Someone should outsource a lab to bring us some sick Ps!


----------

